# arguly screen effect when switch between applications



## everypot (Jun 11, 2010)

It usually happened when I switch between Kile and other applications. wondering if it's a video driver problem... 


-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mrkotfw (Jun 13, 2010)

Posting more information about your system would help.


----------



## everypot (Jun 14, 2010)

```
FreeBSD st 8.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-PRERELEASE #11: 
Thu May 27 21:41:46 EDT 2010     aaron@st:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

Dell Dimension desktop,

```
pciconf -lv 
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x01d21028 chip=0x27728086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Integrated Graphics Device (82945G/GZ)'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
vgapci1@pci0:0:2:1:     class=0x038000 card=0x01d21028 chip=0x27768086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82945G Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
```


```
xf86-input-keyboard-1.4.0           =   up-to-date with port
xf86-input-mouse-1.5.0              =   up-to-date with port
xf86-video-ati-6.13.0               =   up-to-date with port
xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_3            =   up-to-date with port
xf86-video-mach64-6.8.2             =   up-to-date with port
xf86-video-nv-2.1.17                =   up-to-date with port
xf86-video-r128-6.8.1               =   up-to-date with port
xf86-video-radeonhd-1.3.0_3         =   up-to-date with port
xf86-video-vesa-2.3.0               =   up-to-date with port
xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0              =   up-to-date with port
xf86dga-1.0.2_1                     =   up-to-date with port
xf86dgaproto-2.1                    =   up-to-date with port
xf86driproto-2.1.0                  =   up-to-date with port
xf86miscproto-0.9.3                 =   up-to-date with port
xf86vidmodeproto-2.3                =   up-to-date with port
```



```
cat /root/xorg.conf.new
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "record"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "dri2"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "intel"
        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
        BoardName   "82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     1
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     4
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     8
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     15
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     16
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 14, 2010)

Not sure if it'll fix it, but you can try UXA.

Add a DRI section to xorg.conf:


```
Section "DRI"
        Mode 0660
EndSection
```

Also add to the Device section:

```
Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"
```

And a possibly relevant post from the mailing list: http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg.cgi?fetch=7019+0+current/freebsd-x11


----------



## mrkotfw (Jun 15, 2010)

Can you post your /var/log/Xorg.?.log file as well?


----------



## adamk (Jun 15, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Not sure if it'll fix it, but you can try UXA.



No he can't. UXA is not available on FreeBSD.

Adam


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 15, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> No he can't. UXA is not available on FreeBSD.



But...[checking logs]... you're right.  UXA acts like it'll work up until the point it says "direct rendering: Failed".

In a twisted and misleading way, it still might help with the graphics corruption by disabling direct rendering.  That would be better expressed as Option "DRI" "Off".


----------



## everypot (Jun 15, 2010)

Piratero said:
			
		

> Can you post your /var/log/Xorg.?.log file as well?





```
X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE i386 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD st 8.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-PRERELEASE #11: 
Thu May 27 21:41:46 EDT 2010     aaron@st:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Build Date: 05 May 2010  06:19:42PM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.6
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jun 14 12:33:13 2010
(II) Loader magic: 0x81def20
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2772:1028:01d2 Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller rev 2,
 Mem @ 0xeff00000/524288, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xefec0000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000ecd0/8, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2776:1028:01d2 Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller rev 2, 
Mem @ 0xeff80000/524288
(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)
(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---
	Section "Device"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default intel Device 0"
		Driver	"intel"
	EndSection
	Section "Screen"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default intel Screen 0"
		Device	"Builtin Default intel Device 0"
	EndSection
	Section "Device"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
		Driver	"vesa"
	EndSection
	Section "Screen"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
		Device	"Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
	EndSection
	Section "Device"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
		Driver	"fbdev"
	EndSection
	Section "Screen"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"
		Device	"Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
	EndSection
	Section "ServerLayout"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default Layout"
		Screen	"Builtin Default intel Screen 0"
		Screen	"Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
		Screen	"Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"
	EndSection
(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---
(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default intel Device 0"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0".
	Using a default monitor configuration.
(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (1)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".
	Using a default monitor configuration.
(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (2)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".
	Using a default monitor configuration.
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AutoAddDevices.
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX disabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "intel"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.7.1
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "vesa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.3.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev
(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
	i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
	E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, IGD_GM, IGD_G, 965G, G35,
	965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
	Mobile IntelÃ‚Â® GM45 Express Chipset,
	Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41
(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
```


----------



## everypot (Jun 15, 2010)

```
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Builtin Default intel Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888
(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 945G
(--) intel(0): Chipset: "945G"
(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000
(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xEFF00000
(==) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration
(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"
(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) intel(0): Output VGA has no monitor section
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
(II) intel(0): Resizable framebuffer: not available (1 3)
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:DDC control interface" registered at address 0x6E.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:DDC control interface" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" removed.
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "DEL", prod id 40980
(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync
(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "DEL", prod id 40980
(II) intel(0): Output VGA connected
(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) intel(0): Output VGA using initial mode 1280x1024
(II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
(II) intel(0): detected 256 kB GTT.
(II) intel(0): detected 7932 kB stolen memory.
(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe
(**) intel(0): Display dimensions: (340, 270) mm
(**) intel(0): DPI set to (95, 120)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "exa"
(II) LoadModule: "exa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so
(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.5.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61114 (PORT_HOTPLUG_STAT) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00000b00
(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"
(II) Unloading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 1006592 total, 0 used
(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 4026368 kB available
(WW) intel(0): DRI2 requires UXA
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri! 2: No such file or directory
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri! 2: No such file or directory
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[drm] loaded kernel module for "i915" driver.
(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.2
(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
(II) intel(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.
(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer mapped by ddx driver
(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled
(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled
(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB
(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.
(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.
(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0xeff00000
(II) intel(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0xd0000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped front buffer at 0xd1000000, handle = 0xd1000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped back buffer at 0xd4000000, handle = 0xd4000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped depth buffer at 0xd5000000, handle = 0xd5000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped classic textures at 0xd6000000, handle = 0xd6000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 33554432
(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized
(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 31457280 bytes
(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
(II)         Solid
(II)         Copy
(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled
(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor
(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete
(WW) intel(0): drmDropMaster failed: Unknown error: -1
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x007bf000 (pgoffset 1983)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x0082a000 (pgoffset 2090)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x01000000 (pgoffset 4096)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 4 at 0x02000000 (pgoffset 8192)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 5 at 0x04000000 (pgoffset 16384)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 6 at 0x05000000 (pgoffset 20480)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 7 at 0x06000000 (pgoffset 24576)
(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:
(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00029fff: HW cursors (40 kB, 0x00000000bf820000 physical
```


----------



## everypot (Jun 15, 2010)

```
(II) 

)
(II) intel(0): 0x0002a000-0x00829fff: fake bufmgr (8192 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x007bf000:            end of stolen memory
(II) intel(0): 0x0082a000-0x0082afff: overlay registers (4 kB, 0x000000000df6c000 physical
)
(II) intel(0): 0x01000000-0x01ffffff: front buffer (16384 kB) X tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x02000000-0x03dfffff: exa offscreen (30720 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x04000000-0x04ffffff: back buffer (16384 kB) X tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x05000000-0x05ffffff: depth buffer (16384 kB) X tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x06000000-0x07ffffff: classic textures (32768 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture
(II) intel(0): Output configuration:
(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is on
(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now enabled and connected to pipe A.
(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is off
(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now disabled and connected to pipe B.
(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe A
(II) intel(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 16
(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
(==) intel(0): DPMS enabled
(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled
(II) intel(0): Set up textured video
(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video
(II) intel(0): direct rendering: XF86DRI Enabled
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
record: RECORD extension enabled at configure time.
record: This extension is known to be broken, disabling extension now..
record: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20500
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 270
(II) config/hal: Adding input device USB Keyboard
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.4.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) USB Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) USB Keyboard: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
(**) USB Keyboard: XkbRules: "base"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) USB Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) USB Keyboard: XkbLayout: "us"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) USB Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device USB Gaming Mouse
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.5.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) USB Gaming Mouse: Device: "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) USB Gaming Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"
(**) USB Gaming Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) USB Gaming Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) USB Gaming Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) USB Gaming Mouse: Buttons: 9
(**) USB Gaming Mouse: Sensitivity: 1
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Gaming Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(**) USB Gaming Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) USB Gaming Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) USB Gaming Mouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
(II) USB Gaming Mouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Keyboard
(**) AT Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) AT Keyboard: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbRules: "base"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbLayout: "us"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) AT Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:DDC control interface" registered at address 0x6E.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:DDC control interface" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" removed.
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "DEL", prod id 40980
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "DEL", prod id 40980
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:DDC control interface" registered at address 0x6E.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:DDC control interface" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" removed.
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "DEL", prod id 40980
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "DEL", prod id 40980
(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button
```


----------



## everypot (Jun 15, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> But...[checking logs]... you're right.  UXA acts like it'll work up until the point it says "direct rendering: Failed".
> 
> In a twisted and misleading way, it still might help with the graphics corruption by disabling direct rendering.  That would be better expressed as Option "DRI" "Off".



Thanks a lot. it works(for now at least).


----------



## mrkotfw (Jun 16, 2010)

everypot said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot. it works(for now at least).



Do you have any special effects enabled? Compiz? Maybe this will give you a hint. Or look at the hint below and add the following option to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Option "Tiling" "False"
```

That's as much as I've found. I think an upgrade to (better) video card is in order?

Hope this helps.


----------

